# Festplatten Kapazität, wieviel Belegt / Frei



## liquidbeats (18. Juni 2005)

Nabend

 Kann mir jemand sagen ob es einen SSH Befehl gibt mit dem ich mir das gesamte HDD Volumen anzeigen lassen kann sowie verbrauchter und nicht genutzer Platz?

 Währe jedenfals Super 



 Gruß


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. Juni 2005)

```
df -h
```
Zeigt die Verwendung aller eingehängten Volumes an.


----------



## liquidbeats (18. Juni 2005)

Besten Dank 

 Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Noch genauer gehts mit *df*. * *
Einzelne Partitionen kannst Du auch mit z.b. *df /dev/hda1* ausgeben lassen.

Was ich mich allerdings frage, warum errechnet Linux den Freien Platz falsch? (je nach Plattengrössen können da schon ein paar GB Differenz bei rauskommen)
Und wie kann man sich den Platz/verbrauchten Platz der Swap Partition ausgeben lassen?

[edit] Genauer gesagt, wie kann ich mir nur den gesamten Platz oder nur den belegten Platz ausgeben lassen? [/edit]
Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## liquidbeats (18. Juni 2005)

mir war nur wichtig mal eben den verbrauchten platz zu sehen, nachdem ich aber ca 90 MB aus der Datenbank gelöscht habe und es nochmal aufrief, sah ich keine veränderung 

 Merkwürdig :/


 Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juni 2005)

Evtl. liegt die Datenbank auf einer anderen Partition bzw. einem anderm Einhängepunkt.


----------



## liquidbeats (18. Juni 2005)

Das kann gut möglich sein, es ist so ein Virtueller Server, ich denke also nicht das ich andere Partitionen habe 

 Wie es dort geregelt ist weis ich nicht, gestern bekam ich von sql ne Fehler meldung, wo ich gleich mal gegooglet habe was sie bedeutet.
 Kein HDD Platz mehr   irgendwie mieß


 Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juni 2005)

Rein theoretisch kann jedes Verzeichnis eine eigene Partition bekommen.... ist natürlich ein haufen Arbeit.
Was z.b. möglich währe, SQL kann nur ein bestimmten Prozentsatz von dem dir zugeteiltem HDD Platz (oder Partition) verwenden.
Evtl. wird auch der Temp Ordner gemeinsam genutzt.

Wie sowas umgesetzt wird weiss ich nicht, ich habe meinen "echten" Root-Server im Keller stehen und bin somit in solchen Sachen nicht eingeschränkt (ausser natürlich der Bandbreite  )


----------



## liquidbeats (18. Juni 2005)

meinen Dedizierten werde ich jetzt wieder Freistellen, habe den ma uff eingelegt.
 Is doch um einiges besser.

 Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juni 2005)

Ob er besser ist, weiss ich nicht.  
Aber zumindest kannst Du ganz allein entscheiden was machbar ist und was nicht.
Denke aber daran dass er nicht als Mail-Relay missbraucht werden kann.

Ich habe Exim nur temporär laufen, da ich es bisher noch nicht geschafft habe ihn als "echten" Mailserver laufen zu lassen und nicht bloss als "Abhol/Verteildienst".


----------

